

How do I value a domain name? - ed209

I had big plans to create an eco-portal about 5 years ago. Unfortunately, I only got as far as registering the domain name :)<p>So someone has approached me to buy the domain name. I'm not a domain-squatting fan and would like to see it go to a good home. At the same time, I don't want to give it away then find it was sold on for more...<p>So here's what I have:
domybit.co.uk
domybit.com
domybit.info
domybit.net
domybit.org<p>and I'm asking for £450 to cover the cost of the 4 years I've renewed them and a bit of time to sort out the transfer. What do you think they are worth? How do I value them? thanks hn.
======
michael_dorfman
You value them based on what somebody is willing to pay.

So, you ask these folks to make you an offer. If it is more than the £450
you're looking for, you can take it, or hold out for more, if you think they
have deeper pockets and desire.

If they turn around and sell it on for more, that's no loss to you; you got
what you thought was a fair price, and weren't willing to put in any
additional sales effort.

------
pierrefar
Put it up on Sedo or another service with a reserve price of £450, and invite
the guy who approached you to bid there. A buy it now price might also make
sense. I'd go for £2-4k for the whole set.

Remember you're not selling it to cover your costs, you're selling it because
they're valuing it at more than you value it.

